# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Sad times for Cap J

## Peter NJ

http://www.anguillian.com/article/view/10316/1/135/

----------


## andynap

I always loved looking at those white moorish villas from the Grand Case Beach Club. Over 400 employees?? Why??

----------


## sbhlvr

I hope they can keep it open. We had a great vacation there years ago.

----------


## DaddyLeCool

I spent vacations there two years ago. True to say service was not what we expected, and food (especially breakfast) not at the level it should have been.

Obviously beaches are fabulous, and electrical powered cars very funny !

----------


## sbhlvr

Has anyone heard anything more about Cap J? It's so sad. I wonder what mega resort company will snatch up that property?

Doesn't the St. Regis own the golf course nearby?

----------


## Peter NJ

Public auction may second it  goes to the highest bidder. very sad.

----------


## sbhlvr

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  

I pray that whomever gets it doesn't build some huge ugly thing...or make condos out of it. It's a superior spot.

----------


## amyb

I enjoyed many a great meal at Pims. Loved watching the fish swarm and fight over tossed rolls. A picture post card setting. Keep us posted with developments, Peter.

----------


## LindaP

We have friends that are leaving tomorrow for Cap J.....I will try and find out if they know anything when they get home.
  It is a perfect spot for sure.

----------


## Peter NJ

The story is in the wall street journal Feb 27th addition I would post a link but my laptop is broken do ing everything from my phone

----------


## sbhlvr

Peter, I will try to find that article. Thanks for keeping us informed.

Linda, hopefully your friends will have some info to report.

----------


## DAL

I got an email from them yesterday promoting summer rates.  One of my favorite places in the world! Hope it stays as wonderful as always. As Amy said, many wonderful dinners at Pimms. There was nothing like looking at the beautiful water from Georges aka Blue while enjoying lunch.

----------


## DAL

Here is the article http://tinyurl.com/8xgqort
Sounds like maybe the original owner may get it back????

----------

